# Gildenproblem



## senatorb (28. März 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem und zwar bin ich in einer kleinen Gilde wo der Gildenmeister die Gilde verlassen hat ohne vorher zu befördern also keiner hat Lead und keiner kann mehr was machen. 
Kann man das ändern oder ist die Gilde jetzt tot?


----------



## McSepp (28. März 2011)

GM anschreiben, das Problem dort drin erläutern und im Ticket erwähnen wer neuer Gildenmeister sein soll.


----------



## Derulu (28. März 2011)

Wenn der Gildenleiter nachvollziehbar 90 Tage mit seinem Account (nicht nur dem einen Char sondern seinem ganzen WoW Account!!), können GMs auf Ticket Anfrage den Gildenmeisterrang an den nächsten ranghöchsten Spieler übergeben (oder einen vorgenschlagenen Spieler). 

Bei einer meiner früheren Gilden ist das auch der Fall gewesen, es müssen aber tatsächlich 90 Tage + sein


----------



## kuechler (28. März 2011)

Wenn der Gildenleiter nachvollziehbar *30 Tage* mit seinem Account (nicht nur dem einen Char sondern seinem ganzen WoW Account!!), können GMs auf Ticket Anfrage den Gildenmeisterrang an den nächsten ranghöchsten Spieler übergeben (oder einen vorgenschlagenen Spieler). 

So muss es lauten 
haben wir auch durchgemacht vor ein paar Wochen ^^


----------

